# 24" Bildschirm: LG W2453TQ oder Samsung T240



## oupho (5. August 2009)

Ich habe vor mir einen 24" Bildschirm zu kaufen. Gefunden habe ich den Flatron W2453TQ von LG und den Samsung Syncmaster T240. Welcher ist besser? Der T240 hatt eine sehr hohe Reaktionszeit, der Flatron W2453TQ eine hohe Helligkeitsverteilung. Mit dem Monitor will ich vor allen zocken. Welchen würdet ihr mir da entfehlen?


----------



## Gutewicht (5. August 2009)

wenn du viel spielst, würde ich den T240 nehmen. Der ist nämlich im 16:10 Format.

Der LG ist im 16:9 Format und daher eher für Filme geeignet. Wenn dich diese FullHD Auflösung nicht stört, ist der LG aber ebenfalls voll spieletauglich. Am besten gehst du mal in einen Elektronikmarkt und vergleichst die beiden Formate


----------



## krucki (24. August 2009)

oupho schrieb:


> Ich habe vor mir einen 24" Bildschirm zu kaufen. Gefunden habe ich den Flatron W2453TQ von LG und den Samsung Syncmaster T240. Welcher ist besser? Der T240 hatt eine sehr hohe Reaktionszeit, der Flatron W2453TQ eine hohe Helligkeitsverteilung. Mit dem Monitor will ich vor allen zocken. Welchen würdet ihr mir da entfehlen?


 
Welcher wurde es denn nun? 
Bin auch zwischen den Beiden am überlegen.
Der LG hat eine bessere Farbechheit, was mir bei Photoshop sehr entgegen kommt. Der Samsung soll aber in der Interpolation besser sein. 
Ob nun 16:9 oder 16:10 bevorzugt werden sollte bin ich auch immernoch nicht ganz schlüssig drüber


----------



## oupho (24. August 2009)

Hab mich immer noch nich endschieden.^^
Ich tendiere allerdings zu LG W2453TQ.


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. August 2009)

hallo!

also ich hab den samsung 24 zoller und kann nur sagen: der is spitze!

lg,
stevo


----------



## CptSam (24. August 2009)

ich hab mir in der letzten woche drei 24-er gekauft(alle wegen Pixelfehler wieder zurückgegeben ) darunter den genannten LG, der hat mir von den 3 TfTs am besten gefallen aber auch er hatte leider einen kaputten Pixel weshalb ich ihn gegen den T240 getauscht habe. Ich bereue es nicht sind beide super nur find ich den Samsung einen tick besser . Und wegen dem Format brauch man sich finde ich auch keinen kopf machen, als ich einen der Monitore bei mir getestet hab, habe ich ein paar spiele in ver. auflösungen (1920*1200 16:10/ & 1920*1080 16:9) getestet. z.B. Crysis&CS:S : man sieht  in 16:9 links und rechts mehr oben wird nichts abgeschnitten, bei Bioshock sieht man in 16:9 aber weniger da auf beiden seiten nichts hinzu kommt aber oben und unten ein stück abgeschnitten wird, ältere games wie Warcraft 3 oder BF2 ist die Auflösung egal, die sind denke ich nicht für Widescreen ausgelegt . AssassinsCreed hab ich auch noch getestet, das konnte man nur in 1920*1080 ohne schwarze Balken, oben und unten, zocken wobei die eh nicht wirklich stören. Also beide Monitore haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile,der T240 hat z.b. meiner meinung nach viele anschlüsse( VGA,DVI,HDMI[fehlt dem LG],Sound, 3xUSB),da kann man dann ne PS3 usw. anschliessen. Welchen du nimmst musst du entscheiden man macht mit keinem was falsch es liegt an dir. Ich habe mich für den T240 entschieden und kann den nur weiter empfehlen, wenn man unbendingt in 1920*1080 spielen will oder ne Blu-ray in fullHD schauen möchte dann stellt man im Grafiktreiber einfach die Skalierung aus(k.a. ob man muss) und hat dann halt oben und unten kleine schwarze balken, die man wenn es drumherum dunkel ist sowieso nicht sieht. Also es liegt an dir welchen du nimmst meine Meinung kennst du ja jetzt


----------



## BigBubby (24. August 2009)

Für ältere games ohne widescreen ist 16:10 besser. Auch, wenn man öfter mal office arbeitet. 
Nur wenn du sehr viel Filme guckst ist 16:9 zu empfehlen, sonst immer eher 16:10


----------



## drachenorden (24. August 2009)

*@oupho*
*LG Flatron W2453TQ* - hab das Teilchen momentan als Zweitmonitor zu meinem 24-Zöller von NEC; das Bild ist ausgesprochen gut, keinerlei Schlieren bei schnellen Bewegungen, HD-Material anzuschauen (DVD/Blu-ray) macht richtig Spaß und ebenso voll spieletauglich (Crysis, CoH, GRAW2, HAWX, WiC etc.). Den fehlenden HDMI-Anschluss kann ich verschmerzen, insgesamt ein sehr guter TFT. MfG.


----------



## GPHENOM (24. August 2009)

eher einen 16:10


----------



## OdlG (24. August 2009)

Wenn ich mal einen Vorschlag machen darf:

Also ich habe seit 2 oder 3 Wochen einen 23" Samsung Syncmaster 2343BW (200€)mit einer Auflösung von 2048x1152x32 (16:9). Die Auflösung ist echt der Hammer, man kann viel besser arbeiten, wenn man so ne große Auflösung hat. Die Farben finde ich auch gut, die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind auch Top und man kann ihn drehen und die Stütze verändern, wie man will. Jetzt werden sicherlich einige meckern, dass dieser Bildschirm NUR 60Hz hat. Nach diesen Wochen muss ich zugeben, dass mir erst EIN EINZIGES MAL Flackern aufgefallen ist (und das war noch nicht mal so schlimm!), nämlich bei DeadSpace! Du kannst auch mal auf meinem SysProfile gucken, da habe ich haufenweise Screenshots hinterlegt, damit du mal nen Eindruck von Breitbild in Spielen bekommst. Und zu den alten Spielen ohne Widescreen-Support: Ich habe auch schon Anno 1602 und Hearts of Iron 2 gespielt (jeweils 1024x768 oder 800x600) und beide sahen nicht wirklich schlecht aus. Warcraft 3 ist bisher das einzige Spiel, wo mich die verzerrte Auflösung gestört hat...

Soviel von mir, ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!

Grüße
OdlG

Nachtrag:
Hintergrundbild ist 1280x1024 noch von meinem alten Monitor, der Bildzuwachs ist gigantisch, 1,8fache Bildfläche!
http://ole.ganzfix.net/__oneclick_uploads/2009/08/pcn4.JPG


----------



## BigBubby (24. August 2009)

OdlG schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal einen Vorschlag machen darf:
> 
> Also ich habe seit 2 oder 3 Wochen einen 23" Samsung Syncmaster 2343BW (200€)mit einer Auflösung von 2048x1152x32 (16:9). Die Auflösung ist echt der Hammer, man kann viel besser arbeiten, wenn man so ne große Auflösung hat. Die Farben finde ich auch gut, die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind auch Top und man kann ihn drehen und die Stütze verändern, wie man will. Jetzt werden sicherlich einige meckern, dass dieser Bildschirm NUR 60Hz hat. Nach diesen Wochen muss ich zugeben, dass mir erst EIN EINZIGES MAL Flackern aufgefallen ist (und das war noch nicht mal so schlimm!), nämlich bei DeadSpace! Du kannst auch mal auf meinem SysProfile gucken, da habe ich haufenweise Screenshots hinterlegt, damit du mal nen Eindruck von Breitbild in Spielen bekommst. Und zu den alten Spielen ohne Widescreen-Support: Ich habe auch schon Anno 1602 und Hearts of Iron 2 gespielt (jeweils 1024x768 oder 800x600) und beide sahen nicht wirklich schlecht aus. Warcraft 3 ist bisher das einzige Spiel, wo mich die verzerrte Auflösung gestört hat...
> 
> Soviel von mir, ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!


den Bildschirm hatte ich hier auch zwischen meinen 245B (1920x1200 16:10) und meinen Viewsonic VX922 (1280x1024 4:4) stehen und der Bildschirm ist super zum Filme gucken und zum zocken, aber länger als eine halbe stunde, will ich damit kein Office benutzen


----------



## OdlG (25. August 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> aber länger als eine halbe stunde, will ich damit kein Office benutzen


 
Das kann man durchaus so sehen:

MS Word beansprucht bei normaler Zoomstufe nicht mal ganz die linke bilschirmhälfte, ähnlich verhält es sich bei diversen Internetseiten (GMX,...). Das PCGH-Forum gehört NICHT dazu 

Aber der geringe Preis und die große Auflösung lassen mich weiter in Erstaunen! Der Monitor hat meines Wissens nach die größte Auflösung ,die man unter 30" findet... (~50.000 Bildpunkte mehr als 1920x1200 )


----------



## BigBubby (25. August 2009)

OdlG schrieb:


> Das kann man durchaus so sehen:
> 
> MS Word beansprucht bei normaler Zoomstufe nicht mal ganz die linke bilschirmhälfte, ähnlich verhält es sich bei diversen Internetseiten (GMX,...). Das PCGH-Forum gehört NICHT dazu
> 
> Aber der geringe Preis und die große Auflösung lassen mich weiter in Erstaunen! Der Monitor hat meines Wissens nach die größte Auflösung ,die man unter 30" findet... (~50.000 Bildpunkte mehr als 1920x1200 )



Das stimmt schon. Wie gesagt für zocken von aktuellen spiele super (ältere wieder nicht, da 1/3 des bildschirms schwarz bleibt, oder extrem verzerrt. WC3  z.B.) für Filme auch super, wobei selbst FullHD Filme leicht upscaled werden, aber gerade für Office nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## OdlG (25. August 2009)

Ich glaube ab hier entscheiden die persönlichen Präferenzen, wobei ich bevorzuge: "Lieber zu viel als zu wenig (Auflösung)" 

Und WC3 sieht echt Kacke aus auf der Verzerrung, aber andere verzerrte Spiele sind nicht so schlimm, wie ich ja schon sagte... musst du wissen, ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen!


----------



## Kaputt ? (25. August 2009)

Also ich kann Samsung nur empfehlen, hatte bis jetzt nur Samsung Monitore und mir ist noch kein einziger eingegangen oder hatte Pixelfehler


----------



## krucki (29. August 2009)

Hm also 16:9 oder 16:10 ist mir egal. Mein Laptop hat auch 16:9 und Office Arbeiten stören mich dort nicht weiter.
Wie sieht es denn aber mit der Interpolation aus? Kann dazu irgendjemand Angaben machen? Wie schlägt sich der LG? Der Sasmung soll ja darin was besser sein.


----------



## Bruce112 (29. August 2009)

Also hab den T240 Samsung

 grundsätzlich  zocken ,16:10 ist absoulut besser als 16:9


weil du auch zb die alten spiele in meiner fall Hitman auch auf 19:10 Auflösung spielen kannst .


silent Hunter 

ab und zu Fußball spiele schauen .


----------



## Xion4 (29. August 2009)

Habe seit gestern auch den T240, bin sehr begeistert, hatte vorher nen 226BW, und der Wechsel war in Ordnung.  Und kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen. Bei dem Preis eine echte Marke.


----------



## tigerjessy (18. November 2009)

Ich habe mich nun auch für einen 24er in 16:10 entschieden.
Hauptsächlich wegen der besseren Interpolation. Meines Wissens nach haben alle 16:9 Monitore Probleme mit niedrgeren Auflösungen, insbesondere 1680x1050. Und diese Auflösung ist mit die wichtigste, da die meisten Leute keine High-End Grafikkarte haben um aktuelle Spiele in der nativen 24er Auflösung zu spielen, es sei denn man setzt alle Grafikeinstellungen auf niedrig. Aber wer will das schon.
ich kaufe mir jetzt auch den Samsung T240


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. November 2009)

> Meines Wissens nach haben alle 16:9 Monitore Probleme mit niedrgeren Auflösungen, insbesondere 1680x1050.


Warum holst du dir nicht einen 22" mit FullHD.. dann hättest du für den Destop die gleiche Auflösung wie beim 24" (also könntest z.B. auch zwei Interbrowser/Worddokumente nebeneinander schieben) und gleichzeitig ist es nicht ganz so schlimm wenn du bei Games eher in 1650x1050 zockst.


----------

